# Regarding Hung Gar



## Gotham (Jun 28, 2007)

I leave for my first Hung Gar class in about 2 hours and I was wondering what I can expect.  The man that will be instructing me has been practicing Hung Gar for 30 years and martial arts in general for 40.  I actually got the opportunity to work with him the other day as he used to work for my uncle's construction company (this guy is built like a lion) and we talked about martial arts for most of the day.

I was just wondering what I can expect from this particular kind of Kung Fu.  He said that I had the body type for it and that I should enjoy it beings that I'm quite the fan of all things martial arts.


----------



## evenflow1121 (Jun 28, 2007)

Gotham said:


> I leave for my first Hung Gar class in about 2 hours and I was wondering what I can expect. The man that will be instructing me has been practicing Hung Gar for 30 years and martial arts in general for 40. I actually got the opportunity to work with him the other day as he used to work for my uncle's construction company (this guy is built like a lion) and we talked about martial arts for most of the day.
> 
> I was just wondering what I can expect from this particular kind of Kung Fu. He said that I had the body type for it and that I should enjoy it beings that I'm quite the fan of all things martial arts.


 

I practiced some Hung Gar back when I was in high school, a lot of years ago.  Yeah one thing was that my instructor was in very good shape and so were all senior students.  What can you expect?  I got a lot of rigorous training some so good, I still incorporate it into my work out.  You can expect to be in pain for quite some time, but its a good sort of pain, the kind you get after a good work out.  When you have actually accomplished something.  A lot of low stances, good for your legs and a lot of finger and fore arm conditioning.  Have fun, its a great system, and great a work out.


----------



## Gotham (Jun 28, 2007)

Well, I'm a carpenter by trade and at the ripe age of 27.  I'm in decent shape.  I feel the pain after a hard day building a house.  Add this class 3 times a week to it and I'm going to be a mess for awhile.


----------



## HG1 (Jun 28, 2007)

Gotham said:


> I leave for my first Hung Gar class in about 2 hours and I was wondering what I can expect. I was just wondering what I can expect from this particular kind of Kung Fu.


 
Great! I can give you my experience to use as a reference: Qi gong postures, stance training/footwork - especially horse stance. Basic foundation/technique drills & bridge conditioning. Expect some soreness tomorrow.


----------



## HG1 (Jun 29, 2007)

*Gotham -* 

Curious to find out how class went?


----------



## Gotham (Jun 29, 2007)

I just got back from day 2 of my Hung Gar class.  It has gone wonderfully so far.  I've only just begun learning the salutes, etc.  The punch/kick techniques start Monday.  I'm having an absolute blast so far and I've learned quite a bit for two days.  When class is all done I stay afterward and ask for help THEN come home and practice it more. 

This has been well, well worth it!


----------



## evenflow1121 (Jun 30, 2007)

Gotham said:


> I just got back from day 2 of my Hung Gar class. It has gone wonderfully so far. I've only just begun learning the salutes, etc. The punch/kick techniques start Monday. I'm having an absolute blast so far and I've learned quite a bit for two days. When class is all done I stay afterward and ask for help THEN come home and practice it more.
> 
> This has been well, well worth it!


 

Wait til you start learning the Butterfly Knives and Spear and Staff Forms, a lot of fun.  Also man taming the tiger, good stuff.  Glad to hear its going well.


----------



## Gotham (Jul 3, 2007)

Yeah, Sifu and his assistants all said that I was born for Tiger due to my body type.  Low to the ground and built like a rock!


----------



## TjThunder (Jul 21, 2007)

Hung Gar is a great martial art and if you stick with it the benefits are endless, glad to hear your enjoying it!!!


----------

